# Fly fishing Louisiana in the summer months?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been in the hot months and sure you could see some tailers. We just got back and wind blew hard so no fly rod could be use. We're planning a trip in May to make up for a bad trip this spring


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got back this past weekend from chasing reds in Chalmette on Greg Moon's EC Fury. One of the topics we discussed was what is the best time to come to LA to fly fish for those big reds?? He stated with out provocation that the summer months have the most consistent weather and provide the most consistent conditions to find fish!!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Perfect weather Sunday.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> I just got back this past weekend from chasing reds in Chalmette on Greg Moon's EC Fury. One of the topics we discussed was what is the best time to come to LA to fly fish for those big reds?? He stated with out provocation that the summer months have the most consistent weather and provide the most consistent conditions to find fish!!


Yeah, Moon and the rest of the guys in The Camp over there are pretty awesome !!!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Weather was terrific Sunday but 20" of rain in the past two weeks kind of changed things up down there. We found fish but most were laid up on the bottom just a-chillin! The few tailers we saw would not eat!! But that fishing and I will be going back!!


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

I have pretty good luck out of the Biloxi marsh during summer, Ive also done well out of Golden Meadow. This year I want to launch at Port Eads and attempt to run to the first set of rigs.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I've wondered the same. I too have fished the Port Fourchon area the last few winters and done pretty well. Almost never see another skiff and now that I have the panga am thinking of heading over there in the summer for a weekend.

The oddest thing though in the winter is that even in the deep holes I've never once seen or caught a trout and nobody I know who fishes there has either. I wonder if they show up in the summer?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I've wondered the same. I too have fished the Port Fourchon area the last few winters and done pretty well. Almost never see another skiff and now that I have the panga am thinking of heading over there in the summer for a weekend.
> 
> The oddest thing though in the winter is that even in the deep holes I've never once seen or caught a trout and nobody I know who fishes there has either. I wonder if they show up in the summer?


That's interesting. People load up on trout in the winter all along hwy 1 around Fourchon, grand isle, leevile area. There are good numbers of trout on the beaches and behind the island in the summer.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

fly fishing is always good in Louisiana.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

scissorhands said:


> fly fishing is always good in Louisiana.


From a simplistic standpoint that is true. A more accurate statement would be that the fly fishing is always good in Louisiana IF you have good weather. And that IF is huge variable, especially this past winter!!


----------



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> From a simplistic standpoint that is true. A more accurate statement would be that the fly fishing is always good in Louisiana IF you have good weather. And that IF is huge variable, especially this past winter!!


Now there's an answer I can use! Thank you sir.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Ditto for Texas, just smaller fish.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I have been in the hot months and sure you could see some tailers. We just got back and wind blew hard so no fly rod could be use. We're planning a trip in May to make up for a bad trip this spring


Making the trip to the marsh in May (9-12) as well, hoping the weather will corporate. First DIY experience so should be interesting.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Ditto for Texas, just smaller fish.


So not everything's bigger in Texas?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

pt448 said:


> So not everything's bigger in Texas?


The bulls we get in the surf each fall are just as big but we don't get those big bulls back in the marsh like over in Louisiana. I'd assume it's due to the way a lot of the marsh in LA is relatively open to the Gulf and not blocked by barrier islands as over here.


----------



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> The bulls we get in the surf each fall are just as big but we don't get those big bulls back in the marsh like over in Louisiana. I'd assume it's due to the way a lot of the marsh in LA is relatively open to the Gulf and not blocked by barrier islands as over here.


This is my theory too! The largest redfish that I have ever caught was 1 mile offshore of Port Aransas...but the average red in the LA "flats" from my experience, is at least 50% larger than the average red in the Texas flats.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Not really a theory, just habitat geology. Texas is a barrier island coastline. This blocks most of the sexually mature reds from our more or less closed bays. Sure you can cast at bulls occasionally near gulf passes or jetties or even some bays but that is not the norm. Louisiana is river delta coastline open to the gulf. Mature fish move up tight all year long, not just in the winter. Winter water clarity(less phytoplankton/cooler water) is normally better so you can see them in three foot of water.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The redfish in the LA marsh are heavier than those in Texas. A quick review of the IFA Tour results will show you. For 2014, 2015, and 2016 (so far) there were 5 final events in TX. There were a total of 8 weights topping 16# for those five events. For the same timeframe there were 4 final events in LA. There were 45 weights topping 16#. 

And if you look at the winning weights: TX were 17.44,16.17, 15.99, 16.30, and 17.46# . In LA the winning weights were 18.65, 18.71, 17.65, and 17.04#. 

Texas has cleaner water which is a huge plus in my book. But biologically speaking the fish in the LA marsh are just bigger.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

North ends of Delacroix and Reggio. Way north where the water is fresh. Catch bass and reds. All the broken marsh around lake Leary and Spanish lake. The tourney guys keep them spooked this time if year but they are still fun.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> He stated with out provocation that the summer months have the most consistent weather and provide the most consistent conditions to find fish!!


It's definitely consistent in the summer months...consistently hot as a m'fer.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Not really a theory, just habitat geology. Texas is a barrier island coastline. This blocks most of the sexually mature reds from our more or less closed bays. Sure you can cast at bulls occasionally near gulf passes or jetties or even some bays but that is not the norm. Louisiana is river delta coastline open to the gulf. Mature fish move up tight all year long, not just in the winter. Winter water clarity(less phytoplankton/cooler water) is better so you can see them in three foot of water.


Correct, the barrier island creates a bay that is a nursery for juvenile fish. In LA it's open to the Gulf with no barrier island.


----------

